

GiveDirectly allows you to send money directly to the poor - mhb
http://www.givedirectly.org/home

======
NonEUCitizen
They have a high foreign exchange fee of 5%, with total overhead at 10%.

<http://givedirectly.org/transparency>

~~~
mhb
_Transactions costs are low, just 10%._

[http://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2011/07/giv...](http://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2011/07/give-
directly.html)

